# ventilateurs powerbook G4 17''



## miminx (7 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour!
J'ai un powerbook G4 17'', processeur 1,67Ghz, 1 Go RAM et DH smartdisk ST9100823A, 93 Go. 
Mon problème: les ventilateurs tournent dès le démarrage de OS X (10.4.10).
Il émet un soufflement continu qui semble venir du grillage de haut parleur à gauche. 
Lorsqu'il travaille par contre, silence absolu! (sauf un tic-tac un peu inquiétant mais normal je pense). Par travailler j'entends rendering 3D ou calcul Final Cut ou download et streaming...

on dirait qu'il est inversé. J'ai vu beaucoup de sujet de forum a propos des ventilateurs, mais jamais ce genre de problème. 

j'ai installé température monitor il indique: 

batterie 28 °C (max: 50°C)
power supply bottom 40°C (max:67°C)
processor bottom 42°C (max 67°C)
processor/controller bottom 43°C (max 67°C)
HD 33 °C (max: inconnu)
trackpad 32°C (max 49°C)


quelqu'un a-t-il une idée... J'aimerai surtout savoir quel est l'élément le plus sensible (HD ou processor)? Qu'est ce qu'il faut contrôler? est-ce un problème hard ou soft? et COMMENT faire cesser ce ventilateur???????? il me donne vraiment mal de tête (genre je l'entends même quand je suis dans la pièce d'à côté porte fermée)

merci d'avance, Emilie


----------



## vleroy (7 Décembre 2007)

1/ les températures sont très correctes surtout pour du rendering 3D. Un traitement raw de plsuieurs images peut moi m faire monter (en intel) à plus de 85°C, et les ventilos turbinent dans ce cas là.
2/ c'est donc aussi la preuve que tes ventilos sont efficaces


----------



## miminx (7 Décembre 2007)

merci... j'espère que les ventilateurs sont efficaces! le gauche tourne à 8000 rpm en continu et même lorsqu'aucune application n'est ouverte!!!! !!! pour ventiler, ça ventile!

par contre quand le PB chauffe ça ventile plus du tout. 

En désespoir de cause, j'ai enfin passé au peigne fin tous les forums... j'ai trouvé sur le forum apple (en anglais) un utilisateur qui a exactement le même problème que moi. Solution temporaire: il y a un petit soft gratuit qui permet de régler manuellement les températures.

on le trouve ici.

efficace (qu'est ce que ça fait du bien un peu de silence), mais pas trop pratique (il faut régler les t° à chaque démarrage ou même après période de veille). 

drôle de bête...


----------



## vleroy (7 Décembre 2007)

clair que 8000 rpm sans une application qui tourne pas normal
t'as regardé du côté du moniteur d'activité si il n'y a pas quelque chose qui cloche? comme une imprimante bloquée et qui prend 98% de la CPU?
tu peux aussi charger istat pro pour contrôler les T°C, les process, et voir les vitesses de fan


----------



## miminx (7 Décembre 2007)

oui, j'ai istat pro depuis un moment... et ça donne ça:

CPU a 75% inactif (système + firefox)
CPU bottom 42°C
Power supply 39°C
HD: 33%

fans: Rear exhaust 7714 rmp, le droit toujours 0rmp (je l'ai jamais entendu tourner)

c'est vraiment incompréhensible... :hein:


----------



## vleroy (7 Décembre 2007)

miminx a dit:


> oui, j'ai istat pro depuis un moment... et ça donne ça:
> 
> CPU a 75% inactif (système + firefox)
> CPU bottom 42°C
> ...



7714 avec aussi peu de demande, t'asun vrai soucis, controlfan ou des applis équivalentes devraient t'aider, mais attn, le risque, c'est que el besoin était nécessaire


----------



## titom63 (7 Décembre 2007)

Si tu reset la PMU et la PRAM (je sais plus sur quel topic c'est expliqué, sinon sur le site apple section support powerbook) c'est toujours pareil ?


----------

